# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần mềm >  Crack Kaspersky Antivirus 2010

## leanhseomxh

bạn nào biết cách crack pm này không nhỉ? crack thằng này chắc không đơn giản tí nào các bạn nhỉ? mình lên google tìm cách crack mà thấy đều vô tác dụng!

----------


## quyend832

mình dùng kis kô biết crack có giông kav kô nữa.bạn thử nha.
mở kav ===> vô phần bản quyền==>chọn dòng 2 (kích hoat quyền sử dụng mới) ===> nếu là key thì chọn dòng cuối rồi chọn key(nếu là mã kích hoạt thì copy vô dòng đầu tiên).mình đang dùng bản tiếng việt nên chỉ kô rõ lắm.bạn tham khao nha.chúc thành công!

----------


## honghuebds

cái em gửi cho anh đó thì đúng là crack rồi nó cũng hướng dẫn cụ thể lắm mà, em thấy biểu tượng của kaspersky ở góc của bên phải em exit nó đi rồi crack là ok thôi

bấm exit
tìm file resetter2.3.exe trong bộ cài rồi chạy thôi

em có thể vào 
*đây* để được hướng dẫn cụ thể
khi nào yêu cầu nhập key thì em vô trang web mà em gửi cho anh lấy key nhập vô là ok thôi
chúc em thành công

----------


## mainguyen

> bạn nào biết cách crack pm này không nhỉ? crack thằng này chắc không đơn giản tí nào các bạn nhỉ? mình lên google tìm cách crack mà thấy đều vô tác dụng!


 sao ko dùng kis em, trong 4room anh đã có 2 bài nói về key kis kìa, kis 1 năm, và kis 3 tháng đó

----------


## damtuyen232

sao em đã đổi skin cho kis rùi mà vẫn không có chỗ add key vậy anh.

----------


## nhungle233

> sao em đã đổi skin cho kis rùi mà vẫn không có chỗ add key vậy anh.


bạn tải key từ trang mình cho hay là lấy 3 key bản quyền mà mình đưa lên đó, bạn dùng key nào, nói rõ mình mới giải quyết đc chứ
trong chuyên mục antivirus mình có 2 bài kis mà

----------

